# Programs crash when playing DVD



## alex_dude_122 (May 24, 2006)

Whenever I put a DVD movie in my DVD drive the movie player, Windows Media 11 or Power DVD crashes. Here's a error description from Event Viewer:

_Faulting application wmplayer.exe, version 11.0.5721.5145, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 5.1.2600.2180, fault address 0x00011430._

I think it's a corrupted codec of some sort. Any suggestions?

EDIT: Running Windows XP Home, Svpk 2 - Sony drive


----------



## spdabbs (Feb 23, 2007)

Possibly codec, possibly video or audio driver - update all, and see if the problem persists.


----------



## alex_dude_122 (May 24, 2006)

Since I reinstalled XP I hadn't tried playing DVD's since I installed Power DVD, DivX, Xvid, and Windows Media player 11. I really don't know what to update or what to unintstall.


----------



## spdabbs (Feb 23, 2007)

Go for drivers - find out what video & audio your PC has. The common ones are www.ati.com & www.nvidia.com for graphics and www.realtek.com.tw for audio (make sure you know if it's HD or AC97)


----------



## alex_dude_122 (May 24, 2006)

All of my audio and video card drivers are up-to-date. Since my last post Windows Media Player 11 can now play DVD's without a problem after I uninstalled Xvid compression. Power DVD still crashes. Also, my movie editor Pinnacle Studio plus 9 crashes when rendering avi and dvd's (this is updated too). Everything else runs fine, i.e., video games, music, etc. I am going to uninstall all of my compression codecs like Divx, and my DVD players, movie makers, etc, and I'll post back with a result.


----------

